

Tell PG: Posting on HN is broken in Chrome - ig1

Both submiting new links and replying to comments result in the deadlink page when using Chrome. Firefox still works fine though.
======
barredo
On my Chrome4.0 + OSX seems fine

------
pg
Are you sure? Lots of HN users use Chrome, and no one else has reported
problems.

~~~
ig1
Hmm. I'm using 5.0.322.2 dev, it might be the dev branch of chrome is broken.
Let me see if I can figure out exactly what's going on.

~~~
ig1
ok, I just posted the above reply with chrome. Looks like it was just an
intermittent issue. I did try both replying on multiple threads and posting a
link, and both were broken. If it happens again I'll try and debug to figure
out exactly what the difference was between what chrome and firefox were
doing.

~~~
gmlk
Works fine in Google Chrome 5.0.322.2 dev

------
yannis
Works fine for me on version 4.0.249.89 beta (38071)

------
jeffmould
Works fine for me with Chrome version 4.0.249.78.

------
ratsbane
5.0.307.9 beta on Ubuntu 9.10 works fine... if you can see this.

------
DanielBMarkham
Working fine in Chrome 4.0 here

------
dnsworks
Everything is fine with Chrome 5.0.307.9 beta on OSX, except if Chrome has
been open a long time, I eventually lose the ability to right click on my
username on the upper-right hand corner of the HN website.

